# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  22 октября, концерт Халдейки в "Небесной Росе"

## Uncalled

Уже почти традиционный сольный концерт Халдейки в чайном домике "Небесная Роса" (ул. Пастера, 52).

Кроме песен, припасен ворох стихов и странного.

Ждём вас и ваших друзей!


Встреча на Вконтакте: http://vkontakte.ru/event30643715

----------

